# Anyone replaced 7d back cover ?



## reaper7534 (Sep 10, 2013)

Few weeks ago a zipper failed on my Lowepro and the cam took a 3 ft tumble onto asphalt.  It survived byt has a small crack in the bottom left corner and some scratches here and there. I didn't bother getting a quote to fix it since I figured e it would be astronomical. 

Looked on ebay and found a oem new one for 70 bucks. Also found some from china for half that. Waiting on reply from seller to see if they are oem and magnesium. 

These look pretty easy to change, just wanted to see if anyone has experience. 


In related news but totally unrelated, I'm waiting to here back from Canon on my repair cost on my 10-22 from its fall.

been a bad few months for things falling.


----------

